# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Minutat e fundit të zhdukjes së Albano Xhaferajt tek Kompleksi Oslo

## Akuamarini

Top Story/ Minutat e fundit të zhdukjes së Albano Xhaferajt tek Kompleksi Oslo

Top Channel Albania
Nov 28, 2018
Vlora është një ndër qytetet që po numëron viktimat e një beteje që duket se është sunduar nga krimi i organizuar. Top Story përmes përshkrimit dhe inskenimeve në terren, solli në vëmendje disa histori personazh të zhdukur nga droga. Ndër to është dhe i zhdukuri Albano Xhaferaj.

----------

